# 6 week old kittens...only 2 weeks to wait!



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

here are my gorgeous little kittens...the one with the white neck and paws (bless) is 'Bow' the boy, the other is 'Arrow' the girl.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they are gorgeous - and only 2 weeks till you get them yahh


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There soooo sweet


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow they are beautiful. not long to wait now


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh wow they are lush, the first pic, the one on the right is to die for  but they are both gawgeous. p.s. I luv tabbies too


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I cant wait! they are so cute. Arrow ( i know, my son names them!) the girl is really laid back and chilled out, but confident too, whereas Bow, the boy is a little shy in comparison!
i am counting down the minutes!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Quite like the names, might pinch them off your son for a couple of my new bubs when they arrive, rofl!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Quite like the names, might pinch them off your son for a couple of my new bubs when they arrive, rofl!


Ah he will be made up when i tell him! Thanks x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What about Saynamore Beau and Arrow? Just for your lad if I get a male kit? xxxxxxx Thanks for the idea, what is your son called so I can thank him on here?


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What about Saynamore Beau and Arrow? Just for your lad if I get a male kit? xxxxxxx Thanks for the idea, what is your son called so I can thank him on here?


My sons name is Callum, he is 5 and has been an archer since he turned 4, 18 months ago!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

This is for Callum (you can show him tomorrow mum ) I think I will call one of my new kits when they arrive..............................Saynamore Beau n arrow, just for you lad! Thank you so much for helping me with one of the kittens names


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> This is for Callum (you can show him tomorrow mum ) I think I will call one of my new kits when they arrive..............................Saynamore Beau n arrow, just for you lad! Thank you so much for helping me with one of the kittens names


Ah, he is going to be so chuffed in the morning! I will log on before taking him to school to show him!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats so sweet Chrissy

Aww little Callum will be made up!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a nephew called Callum and he loves that sort of stuff, when I go ahead and register a kit in the name he has picked. My niece loves it too  Lets just hope there is a boy in the litter now so that Callum wont be disappointed. Very likely cos the girl fairy doesnt often visit Darwen


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Callum is gorgeous! he absolutly loves cats, wants to be a vet when he is older...and a palentologist, and a sociologist, like his mum! He will be really happy, prob tell everyone in school! He absolutly loves cats, he cant wait to get the kittens, when we went to see them before, he was so gentle with them, talking to them really quite, telling them how he cant wait to take them home and look after them and play with them! He did not think i could hear him, i think it was for kittens ears only! bless him!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Callum is gorgeous! he absolutly loves cats, wants to be a vet when he is older...and a palentologist, and a sociologist, like his mum! He will be really happy, prob tell everyone in school! He absolutly loves cats, he cant wait to get the kittens, when we went to see them before, he was so gentle with them, talking to them really quite, telling them how he cant wait to take them home and look after them and play with them! He did not think i could hear him, i think it was for kittens ears only! bless him!


thats adorable.. I love seeing kids who truly care about animals, doesnt happen that often these days!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Callum is gorgeous! he absolutly loves cats, wants to be a vet when he is older...and a palentologist, and a sociologist, like his mum! He will be really happy, prob tell everyone in school! He absolutly loves cats, he cant wait to get the kittens, when we went to see them before, he was so gentle with them, talking to them really quite, telling them how he cant wait to take them home and look after them and play with them! He did not think i could hear him, i think it was for kittens ears only! bless him!


That is soooooo sweet, hope he does go to vet school, love little lads with a sensitive side. My nephew Callum is also well into science too but he likes slugs, snails and spiders, all the orrible stuff, yuk


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> thats adorable.. I love seeing kids who truly care about animals, doesnt happen that often these days!


I know, my son is so kind and caring, he would not hurt a fly...I know im biased, but he really is. it really winds me up when people like Bob geldof say that boys from single mothers turn out to be ferel. It really angers me and upsets me at the same time. I had my son at 18, I got myself off to uni, won awards for academic excellence, have my own buisness, and hope to do my masters next year. At the same time bringing up my son on my own,instilling good manners, the importance of caring for others, and what is right and wrong. And he really is such a pleasant boy, very intelligent, ahead in everything at school:- he reads books aimed at 10 year old...I think BOB bloody geldof, and people who think the same as him, should take a look at their own kids before making judgment about others! 
Sorry, kind of gone off the subject, I just appriciated the comment above, so would share with you how he got to be so kind!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That is soooooo sweet, hope he does go to vet school, love little lads with a sensitive side. My nephew Callum is also well into science too but he likes slugs, snails and spiders, all the orrible stuff, yuk


Ha!, oh i forgot the physicist iin him too! How old is your nephew?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> I know, my son is so kind and caring, he would not hurt a fly...I know im biased, but he really is. it really winds me up when people like Bob geldof say that boys from single mothers turn out to be ferel. It really angers me and upsets me at the same time. I had my son at 18, I got myself off to uni, won awards for academic excellence, have my own buisness, and hope to do my masters next year. At the same time bringing up my son on my own,instilling good manners, the importance of caring for others, and what is right and wrong. And he really is such a pleasant boy, very intelligent, ahead in everything at school:- he reads books aimed at 10 year old...I think BOB bloody geldof, and people who think the same as him, should take a look at their own kids before making judgment about others!
> Sorry, kind of gone off the subject, I just appriciated the comment above, so would share with you how he got to be so kind!


That is excellent and all credit to his mum!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you. it means prob more than you know.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Ha!, oh i forgot the physicist iin him too! How old is your nephew?


My nephew is last year at junior school, so is that 10/11? and my niece has just started her second year at secondry school and I think she was 12/13 just recently. That's awful isnt it that I dont know their exact ages, that's why I dont buy birthday cards with those sticky numbers on  I think Caitlin was 12 a while back but she was one of the youngest for her year in school.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Thank you. it means prob more than you know.


Shuttup! You got me fillin up now and I dont even do children! 

Only kiddin, common Saffron give us some news on momma cat


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> My nephew is last year at junior school, so is that 10/11? and my niece has just started her second year at secondry school and I think she was 12/13 just recently. That's awful isnt it that I dont know their exact ages, that's why I dont buy birthday cards with those sticky numbers on  I think Caitlin was 12 a while back but she was one of the youngest for her year in school.


That is the strangest thing, because when i was pregnant, i did not know what i was having, so I chose callum for a boy and Caitlin for a girl!And, i know what you mean, about the ages, Im the same with my younger cousins!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh well Bob Geldoff is a pillock!

Most of my friends (boys and girls!) are from single parent families and are lovely and certainly not feral! lol It's all down to the parent, and you're obviously doing a great job!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh well Bob Geldoff is a pillock!
> 
> Most of my friends (boys and girls!) are from single parent families and are lovely and certainly not feral! lol It's all down to the parent, and you're obviously doing a great job!


Yeh well Bob Geldoff is a pillock!:- My sentiments exactly! LMAO!

Thanks again, I try my best! He is the most important person in my life.

We are both so excited about the kittens!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> That is the strangest thing, because when i was pregnant, i did not know what i was having, so I chose callum for a boy and Caitlin for a girl!And, i know what you mean, about the ages, Im the same with my younger cousins!


My brother in law is Scottish so could it have come from Gaelic or something


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

I just liked the names to be honest! I have scottish, irish, welsh AND english in my family, so an allround British girl! They are both lovely names though!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What age is your Callum? Is he similar to my nephew (10)? He is a little sod really, he goes round peoples gardens looking for snails to keep as pets and trys to feed them and keep them alive in jars  

What is it that they say about boys.....Frogs and snails and puppy dog tails thats what little boys are made of. Seem to remember that one from the nursery 

Caitlin on the other hand is just discovering boys, being a .......goth or something, where they are a bit freaky with the make up and stuff. Cant blame her really, cos I used to do it when I was a punk back in the 70/80's 

Anyway ILT dont know what your proper name is but bet you cant wait to get them kits, you will be getting them just as my next litter is due, hee hee, will have to share our news


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

He is 5, will be 6 early on next yr. My name is Emma.You? We will deffo have to share some stories! 
What do you breed?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm Chris, Persians if you can't guess by the pics, lol. Your littlun will be a genius then if he is only that age now. Definitely a vet or a scientist 

Chat soon Emma, bet you cant wait to get your beaut tabbies!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I'm Chris, Persians if you can't guess by the pics, lol. Your littlun will be a genius then if he is only that age now. Definitely a vet or a scientist
> 
> Chat soon Emma, bet you cant wait to get your beaut tabbies!


I guess i should have looked at the pics too! LOL!

I showed my son the post about naming one of your cats beau and arrow, he was made up! He took the pictures of the kittens into school and said he was going to tell everyone about you! Bless him! 
He is very clever, im lucky cos he does actually enjoy learning!

Speak soon, and good luck with your kittens. Emma x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww Callum is a right sweetie, thanks for cheering me up with that. C.x.


----------

